# online design tools



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am starting an online custom apparel fulfillment business and was looking into an online design tool - so customers can create their designs on a shirt online. All the major fulfillment stores have their own version of this as many of you know.

Is there a company where I can go to and just purchase this application and put it on my site? I was looking into pikiware, does anyone know if they offer this or if its only included as part of a package of their services?

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks

-Justin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

this question gets asked several times a week. Did your forum search turn up the many posts on the subject?

Here is one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26023.html


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you splathead, a simple link would have sufficed. a working one. I must have over looked it in my search but i saw a couple of the threads you must have been talking about.

I checked many of the applications that were suggested, but it seems like they all require recurring fees. Sorry i was unclear, I guess my main question was is there one i can just purchase and not have to pay recurring monthly fees ie pikiware, expertlogo. perhaps what im looking for is just a programmer i can pay to create this application? did anyone go that route?

when it comes to this part of the web building process i really dont know what im talking about so excuse me if i sound stupid.

thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The only one I am familiar with that you can purchase outright is tprint designer, here is a link to their site Got a DTG or Vinyl Transfer business?. This is the one I am looking at, as it doesnt have the use fees that the others have. Hope this helps.


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks bobbie, ill give this a good look. If you decide to go with this application let me know how you like it.

btw, i am in the middle of purchasing a dtg hm-1, you had a lot of convincing posts about the machine, so dont let me down =)


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

here is another one. that one is 850 euro. that's the most powerful solution i know of. available for oscommerce, virtuemart, oxid esales and some more systems.

demo
Demoshop - test

system
Printenator - Pixeleyes

it's in german only right now. sure you can contact them for english info.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are also 5 or 6 programs available on Hot Scripts :: The net's largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection and resource web portal for purchase. Just search on shirt.


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

you should always look the ordering system behind the flash generator, thats where the most significant difference is.


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Why is it a lot of these design tools offer the software for DTG printing only, or at the very least, offer it separately from Screen Printing.

For example, tprint, 24-7 art, etc, have a DTG design tool but not yet a Screen printing design tool - its "coming soon." Why are these not just combined into 1 and a fulfillment center receives the created image and decides on his own which method to use to create the shirt?

I understand that DTG printers can print unlimited colors but shouldn't process color printing techniques for screen printers mean the software is "universal?"


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

HeyJRod said:


> Why is it a lot of these design tools offer the software for DTG printing only, or at the very least, offer it separately from Screen Printing.
> 
> For example, tprint, 24-7 art, etc, have a DTG design tool but not yet a Screen printing design tool - its "coming soon." Why are these not just combined into 1 and a fulfillment center receives the created image and decides on his own which method to use to create the shirt?
> 
> I understand that DTG printers can print unlimited colors but shouldn't process color printing techniques for screen printers mean the software is "universal?"


Being able to price screenprinting I would think has a lot to do with it. With dtg you upload a digital file, and your basically done. 1 color or 20, it's no big deal.

With screenprinting, the cost of a 4 color is different than say a 1 or 2 color job. When you upload, the software does not know how many colors there are to price it. You also have to deal with separations, and film and screens, halftones, etc. Also the number of shirts you want comes into play. No one could afford 4 color processing on a 1 piece order. 

That's why this type of software is geared for 1 piece orders. There are other raters out there that are just for screenprinters and they take into account discounts the larger your order is.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

HeyJRod said:


> Thank you splathead, a simple link would have sufficed. a working one. I must have over looked it in my search but i saw a couple of the threads you must have been talking about.
> 
> I checked many of the applications that were suggested, but it seems like they all require recurring fees. Sorry i was unclear, I guess my main question was is there one i can just purchase and not have to pay recurring monthly fees ie pikiware, expertlogo. perhaps what im looking for is just a programmer i can pay to create this application? did anyone go that route?
> 
> ...


I think you can buy RSK Netshirt without the monthly fees if you contact them and explain that you'd prefer a one off fee.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Rodney I emailed them and they sent me a pricing guide but it was monthly. Do you have some inside info


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

splathead said:


> Being able to price screenprinting I would think has a lot to do with it. With dtg you upload a digital file, and your basically done. 1 color or 20, it's no big deal.
> 
> With screenprinting, the cost of a 4 color is different than say a 1 or 2 color job. When you upload, the software does not know how many colors there are to price it. You also have to deal with separations, and film and screens, halftones, etc. Also the number of shirts you want comes into play. No one could afford 4 color processing on a 1 piece order.
> 
> That's why this type of software is geared for 1 piece orders. There are other raters out there that are just for screenprinters and they take into account discounts the larger your order is.


Oh I see, so i understand this is just mainly a pricing issue. See I thought a lot of the pricing was determined through the software users.

I would only assume then a customer can create the shirt through the software and send it in for us to review and give them a screen printing price quote - for much larger orders of course.

Thanks splathead for clearing that up.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

HeyJRod said:


> I would only assume then a customer can create the shirt through the software and send it in for us to review and give them a screen printing price quote - for much larger orders of course.


At that point, you really don't need the design software. This is the method most printers use now. Except they have you email (or upload) them the image, and then they give you a price. They may also provide you a mock up done in Corel or Illi having you approve the placement.

The major advantage of the design software is no human intervention on the fulfillment side until the shirt is ready to be decorated. Design, placement, ordering and payment are all done by the customer.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I highly recommend RSK Netshirt, their latest version RSK Netshirt will have features designed for screenprinters and other garment decorating type. I think its the only t-shirt designer out there that has such strong features for non-DTG printers.


----------



## klassic (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a new company out there that I think we are going to try for our Fraternity/Sorority Apparel business. www.artstudio24-7.com

It is similar to some of the others posted on here, but I like the interface better. Plus for those DTG printers out there you get a bunch of full color artwork for your customers to choose from. You get to upload your own artwork, and it has clipart as well.

Up front fees are kinda pricey at $2200 plus $375 activation. And its $2200 per year after that, but I like the high quality artwork you get with it.


----------



## Plech (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are the few I have found on the web, the only one I can see that allows you to buy the software is Panaceatek out of India. They quoted $1,800 to put it into your web site.
http://livedesigner.melco.com/index.html

www.pikiware.com 
www.rsktech.com
www.shirtsoftware.com
http://www.apex-online-designers.com/index.html
http://www.developflash.com/Home
http://www.ossdesigner.com/ - expertlogo.com
http://www.panaceatek.com/products/t-shirt-customization-tool.html
http://livedesigner.melco.com/index.html

If anyone has used any of these and recomend them please reply...


----------



## harold (Mar 9, 2011)

Today's various types of designer too available in the market. maximum tools are based on Java script and Flash. But Flax(adobe product) application provides great and user friendly t-shirt designer tool.


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

http://opentshirts.com is a free one for the most part. Based on opencart works well

Only downfall is its flash based


Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------

